# Overkill



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

There's 10 acres that butts up to my main farm that recently sold. The previous owners were greedy and declined my Uncle's reasonable offer. The back story on this property is it is mostly timber with not quite 4 acres cleared. There is an old house on rock foundation and barn that takes up the better part of 2 acres with sporadic trees and shrubs.

Haven't personally met the new owners but from the impression they gave my neighbor on the other side of the road.... they are different to say the least. I wave but they stand there acting as if they can't see me. The new owner asked my neighbor about gravel delivery and he lined it up for them. Neighbor is a great guy! Then this is what baffles him; the gravel was delivered and they covered the gravel pile with crepe myrtle trimmings to hide it so it won't get stolen. I mean they did wear hard hats pruning shrubs. True story.

As I was leaving the main farm to go to my house, an orange tractor caught my attention. It had a freaking cab!!! Then I noticed whomever was driving had a cowboy hat on. I knew they were looking to buy a Kubota because my neighbor relayed that to me. I said, "Let me guess, they wanted to use your tax exempt number?" Sure enough I nailed it on the head.

I covered a lot more acres on an open station without a canopy for years, it was called a lawnmower. The Kubota dealer saw a sucker and showed him the Texas Kubota advertisement.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Neighbors like that can provide a lot of entertainment. Enjoy.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Goooood luck neighbors like that tend to worry more about what you are doing than staying in their own lane.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I saw one of those $25,000 Kubota air-conditioned, riding-lawnmowers at a county fair a few years ago. At first, I thought: "Wow, I'd love to cut my grass without breaking a sweat or getting dirty." Then I realized for that money, I could hire a landscape company to cut it for as long as I live.

Goes to show, there's a limit to how much you should pay for something. Beyond that limit, it just becomes stupid.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I just hope your neighbor, the good guy, didn't allow the construction workers to use his TE number......the bigger problem is your uncle selling the property in the first place.....the best way to have good neighbors is to not have any


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> I just hope your neighbor, the good guy, didn't allow the construction workers to use his TE number......the bigger problem is your uncle selling the property in the first place.....the best way to have good neighbors is to not have any


My Uncle was trying to buy it to keep people away, the previous owners were unrelated.

My neighbor declined to let them use a tax exemption.



NewBerlinBaler said:


> I saw one of those $25,000 Kubota air-conditioned, riding-lawnmowers at a county fair a few years ago. At first, I thought: "Wow, I'd love to cut my grass without breaking a sweat or getting dirty."


That's exactly what he bought. A 25 hp job. Loader, backhoe, tiller, box blade, the whole package minus the trailer. Neighbor said his reasoning for the cab was he would never know what the weather was like between the place in the city and here; i.e. Cold/Hot, Rain/Sunny. Ummm they have weather apps.

So far they are quiet neighbors and meticulous, I could of had worse neighbors like some of my other locations.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Take a pic next time they're out there cutting brush, that's gotta be funny.....


----------

